# Very Simple Gambling Game?



## wasston jhon (Apr 1, 2015)

I need some ideas for a very simple gambling game. It needs to be something where everyone puts there money (or points) in at the start and one person ends up winning everything. It also needs to be something that is played very quickly (not multiple rounds etc.) And It would be good if it was mostly luck but maybe there is some sort of obscure strategy to win. 

So does anyone know of any games like that? Or maybe if you can come up with an original idea That would be great too. 

Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2015)

You mean like in poker or other game where you put your money in the beginning as an entrance and then hope that you will be the one to gather it? I think you could find something like this in casino or poker. 
Besides it remainds me of meeting with my friends before football games. we all put some money and predict a result, the one who was the closest to the truth, wins.


----------



## rebecca123 (May 19, 2015)

You can go for different gambling games like bingo, casino, slots and scratch cards where in one person ends up in winning.


----------



## watsonwardly (May 20, 2015)

In these days, most of them are interesting about online money games. Those give us entertainment and also money. In this aspect, Gambling games are becoming more popular at online.
DTD European Services


----------



## Kasino (Jul 10, 2015)

I think BlackJack also fit your requirements. Moreover there a lot of information about how to play BlackJack (BlackJack Strategies)


----------



## Andy987 (Jul 11, 2015)

finance  banking has, in recent days, resembled a casino, and the massive scale of gambling profits  has dragged down traditional business and retail lending activities as banks try to rebuild their balance graphs.


----------



## ekimcantekin (Nov 18, 2015)

scratch cards. nothing can be more simple, everything you need to win is luck


----------



## EmmaHarvey (Dec 27, 2015)

You can go for different gambling games like bingo, casino, slots and scratch cards where in one person ends up in winning.


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Jan 7, 2016)

I agree with @Kasino i think playing online blackjack is a very simple gambling game but you cannot control who is at the table with you.  I would think that you should stick with poker tournaments if you want everyone to put money in the pot.


----------



## jimmyjim1299 (Jan 17, 2016)

Black Jack..  Slot games..
i can also recommend  few sites where they give u tutorials or u can play for fun until u become an expert.


----------



## Adam Lane (Jan 18, 2016)

definitely slots. there is nothing easier than slots. while playing slots manage your bankroll wisely. but i would recommend you t search over the web to find free money bonus and play slots you wish. no risks of losing money so far. but think twice before you choose real money mode to play slots..


----------



## JeanBrian (Jan 21, 2016)

In these days, most of them are interesting about online money games. So you can go for different gambling games like bingo, casino, slots and scratch cards!!!!


----------



## AnnHarry (Feb 4, 2016)

You can go for different gambling games like bingo, casino, slots and scratch cards where in one person ends up in winning.


----------



## Koitk (Feb 12, 2016)

yes, I agree that poker tournaments can be interesting


----------



## RickPerry (Aug 3, 2016)

Slot machines are in general very simple, but if you want to develop your own game, it is very very difficult. Its not only about the graphics, sounds and animations, but about internal program that can write only very skilled developer.. I hope it helps..


----------



## moonzhong (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi I am here to share the free football betting tips to all of you.
Ajaccio vs Troyes Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Ajaccio to win or Draw
Handicap Picks: Ajaccio -0.25
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Ajaccio-...rediction-8-6-2016-France-Ligue-2-150478.html


Le Havre vs Nimes Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Le Havre to win or Draw
Handicap Picks: Le Havre -0.5
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Le-Havre...rediction-8-6-2016-France-Ligue-2-150479.html


Sochaux VS Valenciennes Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Sochaux
Handicap Picks: Sochaux -0.5/-1
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Sochaux-...rediction-8-6-2016-France-Ligue-2-150481.html


----------



## Miriphyc (Aug 5, 2016)

I would say this about slots, but make sure to change from time to time the games to poker, casino ... if you want not to get bored


----------



## Vilma Young (Sep 10, 2016)

Give some ideas for a simple gamling or betting game.  put your money in the beginning as an entrance and then hope that you will be the one to gather it?You can go for different gambling games. In these days, most of them are interesting about online money games. Those give us entertainment and also money. In this aspect, Gambling games are becoming more popular at online.  At the end of the event, immediately the money is released to the winner..


----------



## Allysa Aben (Nov 24, 2016)

Slot machines are the simplest even as far back in the early days when reels were only able to display combination of fruits and were operated by a long handle pulled down. That's basically the simplest. You bet a certain amount prior the actual game. Roulette is another, but i dont think that's the simplest. Surely it's a game of luck too.


----------



## victoriast23 (Sep 15, 2018)

slots are the most simplier as for me)


----------



## dertoos (Nov 17, 2018)

I have such a problem - all the slots from the amatic are spinning in slooming. In any browser. I do not know which way to look anymore, in any casino such a problem. Someone said that it depends on the turbo access in the browser, but it does not work out. What's wrong with that. What could be the problem? It's not convenient to play in general. I tried different software of other casinos, which found on this portal all the same everywhere all the same.


----------



## Betsat Giriş (Nov 23, 2018)

"It needs to be something where everyone puts there money (or points) in at the start and one person ends up winning everything."
@wasston jhon why don't you try a ponzi scheme


----------



## svox88 (Aug 13, 2021)

Slots are the best option for what you described


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't try to hack an online casino or anything for that matter.  There are plenty legal ways to earn a buck.


----------



## manishasharma (Aug 28, 2021)

you should try these other casino games such as slot games, poker games, baccarat games, etc.


----------



## AvianaMarriott (Aug 31, 2021)

POKER!


----------



## KoreyDonald (Sep 1, 2021)

Actually almost every casino card game will do the trick.


----------



## Pokitren (Oct 20, 2021)

AvianaMarriott said:


> POKER!


Indeed, why reinvent the wheel? It seems like everything that can be invented a long time ago.


----------

